# TCL und eggdrop-tcl programmierung, frage:



## KeeperofAngel (17. Juni 2004)

Hi,
hier ist doch bestimmt n tcl coder am start und kann mir diese frage beantworten:
Ich möchte gerne n bestimmtes TCL script für eggdrop haben, leider gibt es sowas nicht... also muß ich das jetzt selbst programmieren. Nu hab ich mein freund google gefragt und der hat mir nur normale TCL tuts angeboten.
Jetzt zu meiner eigendlichen frage: Muß ich mir erst alle TCL durchpeitschen und dann irgendwie zusehen das ich das eggdrop compatible mache oder gibs für TCL-eggdrop extra tuts?
Währe super wenn mir da einer helfen könnte


----------



## MC Breit (17. Juni 2004)

Hi!
Ich bin jetzt nicht wirklich TCL versiert, also entschuldige wenn ich etwas falsches sage, aber soweit ich weiß, ist TCL eben TCL, und der eggdrop hat villeicht nur ein paar besonderheiten, welche eben von seinem Wrapper abhängen, denn TCL ist ja eine fest definierte sprache.
Es sollte also egal sein, "welches" TCL du lernst, nur wie dies später genau angewendet wird bzw. über welche (zusatz) funktionen dein Eggdrop verfügt unterscheidet sich eventuell. Ich denke aber nicht das es einen großen unterschied macht. Hier währe es villeicht am besten, wenn du im IRC-Forum fragst.


----------



## da_loki (30. September 2005)

TCL für eggdrops gibt es wirklich keine richtig guten Tutorials im Netz.

Habe bisher zumindest keine gefunden.
Ein sehr gutes Board, wo einiges drin steht findest du unter folgendem Link:

Link


----------

